# ?? Another Question ??



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2005)

I've noticed that on the Members List page... everyone has some green boxes next to their name. Some are a dark green and some are a brite green. Some people have one green box and some have 7... I thought the # of boxes might have to do with the # of posts but some very high posters have less green boxes than people with fewer posts. 

What do the boxes mean?? 
And how or why do we have them??

Thanks,
Trish!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2005)

ok, I know what you are talking about - yes, it's karma related.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2005)

Very good!  Thank you!!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 11, 2005)

pdswife, if you set your cursor on the green squares. It says something really nice about you.  I had not noticed either until you mentioned it.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2005)

I just noticed that!
How nice!!


----------

